# Getting our golden next Friday- need advice



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I would ask these questions to the breeder you're getting her from. By 2 she is on a routine. Find out how many times she goes out, if she sleeps in a crate, etc. You might be needlessly worrying. Brung something from their house or send them a towel or something that will have the home scent. And Good Luck.. I'm sure it will be great
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree with Mainegirl. I would ask the breeder what type of schedule your new girl is currently on. You may need to adjust your schedule some in order to be closer to what she is currently on. You can gradually adjust it to meet your needs. 

I adopted both of my goldens at the age of two-sometimes it takes a young adult a little time to adjust to it's environment, your schedule and lifestyle. 

Be patient with your girl, everything is going to be new to her. It might take her two weeks or longer or even less time to relax and feel comfortable with her new family. 

Try to relax and enjoy her.

Looking forward to seeing pictures of her and hearing all about her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Agree*



mainegirl said:


> I would ask these questions to the breeder you're getting her from. By 2 she is on a routine. Find out how many times she goes out, if she sleeps in a crate, etc. You might be needlessly worrying. Brung something from their house or send them a towel or something that will have the home scent. And Good Luck.. I'm sure it will be great
> Beth, moose and angel


So happy you are getting your girl!
I totally agree with MaineGirl. I've adopted both of my Goldens between 18 months and 24 months old and had a piece of cake training them. She is surely on a routine.


----------

